# 20700/21700 battery insulators



## Rey_Rey (3/10/20)

Hi,

Any vendors stock insulators for these batteries?


----------



## adriaanh (3/10/20)

Rey_Rey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any vendors stock insulators for these batteries?


Vaperscorner.co.za


https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/21700-positive-terminal-insulator-each/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

